# Case 5140 Temperature Control



## jcisrisen (Aug 5, 2011)

When I try to reduce or increase the temperature of my heater in my tractor, it doesnt seem to do anything...just hot all the time. I have to shut if off in order to breath after abit. However...It seems to work just fine with the air conditioner. Any suggestions?


----------

